# Radon Slide 160 Alu 2012 Kettenstrebenbruch



## flocksi (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Es handelt sich um einen Radon Slide 160 Alu Rahmen aus dem Jahre 2012. 
Der Rahmen wurde bei Bonn Bikes 53359 Rheinbach als Neu-Rahmen gekauft und daraus wurde dann selbst das Bike aufgebaut.

Jetzt habe ich einen Riss an der Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe entdeckt, siehe Foto. Den Custom Lack habe ich entfernt, um den Riss besser zu sehen.
Ich habe ca. 60kg und fahre Forststraßen und Singletrails, kein Downhill und kein Bikepark. D.h. es handelt sich meiner Meinung nach um einen Material/Verarbeitungs-Fehler und nicht um eine Überbeanspruchung?!
Kann da technisch wer was dazu sagen bzgl. Riss in der Schweißnaht?

Ich hab schon Kontakt mit Radon aufgenommen und auch mit dem Händler wo der Rahmen gekauft wurde. Radon sagt ich muss zum Händler. Der Händler sagt 1. gibt Radon Garantie auf Rahmenbruch und 2. ist er kein Radon-Partner mehr und kann daher auch keine Abwicklung mehr machen, das kann nur Radon selbst. Dies erscheint mir auch logisch. Ich bekomme ja auch eine Garantie auf meinen z.B. VW von VW und nicht vom Händler, der kann ja Pleite gehen und ich habe trotzdem noch die VW Garantie.

Dieses Statement des Händlers habe ich auch an Radon weiter geleitet, aber ich höre seit Tagen nichts mehr.
Da ich im Juli einen Bikeurlaub in Slowenien gebucht habe bin ich sehr bemüht eine schnelle, gute Lösung zu finden. Ich bin mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden und es passt super zu mir/meinem Fahrstil.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung wie das normalerweise abläuft, oder ablaufen soll? Wie schon gesagt bin ich mit meinem Radon sehr zufrieden, nur zeigen sich jetzt natürlich die Nachteile von reinen "Versand Bikes".

Lg aus Graz, 
Florian


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. Juni 2015)

Hi Florian,

hatte ein ähnliches Problem und Radon hat super schnell reagiert und mir innerhalb von 2 Tagen eine neue Strebe geschickt.
Das war allerdings im Februar. Ich denke, daß einfach viel los ist bei Radon, grad jetzt zur Hochsaison.
Von mir wollte Radon nur die Rechnung, Bild vom Riss und ein Bild vom Komplettrad per e-Mail an die
Rekla-Abteilung.

Viel Glück !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocksi (3. Juni 2015)

Hi!

Ja so hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Aber da ich keine Rechnung von ihnen habe, sondern von dem anderen Händler, schauts aus wie wenn sie sich jetzt "querlegen", oder es zumindest nicht so einfach und locker funktioniert.
Habe bis jetzt auch von vielen positiven Antworten gehört. Vielleicht ist das bei mir ein Sonderfall wegen des "Zwischenhändlers", aber trotzdem rechne ich mit einer positiven Abwicklung für mich.

Lg,
Florian


----------

